# Who can tumble for me?



## reach44 (Nov 3, 2013)

Is there anyone out there who: 1.  Has a tumbler that works great2.  Knows what they're doing and wont destroy my bottles3.  Will do it for a fair price I have 2 very scarce Hutchinsons I'd consider tumbling.  How often do bottles break in a tumble cycle?  And is there any specific member that offers this service that I can trust?  I just don't have anywhere near the funds to get a tumbler.  Thanks all in advance for your answers.


----------



## epackage (Nov 3, 2013)

You would be hardpressed to break a hutch, they are built like army tanks, good luck finding someone. I think Leon(HemiHampton) might do some tumbling if I'm not mistaken, I think his results are great...


----------



## reach44 (Nov 3, 2013)

Were they made that way because they were reused and needed to be tough?


----------



## Steve/sewell (Nov 3, 2013)

Boy George can .....but I wouldn't ask shim, ah him whatever he is..... it is a different kind of tumble......[8D] There is a forum member from Pennsylvania,I cant remember his name but I am certain he is in the military reserve. Someone from this site will remember I am sure. He has done a lot of nice work. Good luck


----------



## reach44 (Nov 3, 2013)

That would probably be Ryan.  I cant find a way to get ahold of him.  I suck at this new site layout.


----------



## epackage (Nov 3, 2013)

Ryan hasn't been around for some time now, hopefully someone else who tumbles chimes...


----------



## epackage (Nov 3, 2013)

Here's a hutch Leon did recently, I'd send him a PM if I were you... https://www.antique-bottles.net/forum/Tombstone-Hutch-before-after-m630979.aspx


----------



## ACLbottles (Nov 3, 2013)

I also have a hutch I've been considering getting tumbled, but I haven't really asked anyone. Hope you find someone to do it for ya.


----------



## buzzkutt033 (Nov 5, 2013)

$20.00 each and you pay shipping both ways. keep in mind that tumbling does not remove case wear... PM me if interested. my zip code is 18235 jim


----------



## reach44 (Nov 5, 2013)

I will pm you.


----------

